
After Scanning Cookie of some top sites from Stockholm only Facebook got an “A+” - daniel-l
After Scanning some top site from Stockholm, I found something interesting：<p>Frontpage sets Cookie without user Consent:<p>- Amazon.com: 9 Cookies
- Reddit.com: 9 Cookies
- Netflix.com: 6 Cookies
- Ebay.com: 5 Cookies
- Google.com: 2 Cookies
- Facebook.com: 0 Cookie<p>I&#x27;m really confused, some websites set Cookie before I click the &quot;Accept&quot;, other set Cookie after I click the &quot;Accept&quot;.<p>Some sites provide me a very very detailed cookie usage checkbox, others not.<p>So, what is RIGHT of GDPR compliance ????
======
happppy
I think for facebook, cookies are only useful when any user has registered
with them and they only ask when someone is not registered yet so once user is
registered, they unleash their true power and track the hell out of him.

~~~
daniel-l
I think you got the damn point!

~~~
happppy
haha am I right?

